# Donate A Photo.



## theheater (Feb 27, 2007)

I am currently planning a gallery show in Halifax, NS. Canada. I am trying to have some photographers, painters, etc. donate some of their work in order to sell it during a gallery show to benefit a childrens hospital here in Halifax called the IWK. The kids will also be contributing art work which will also be displayed and sold through a silent auction. ALL OF THE MONEY WILL BE DONATED TO THE HOSPITAL. If anyone would like to donate a photo, or peice of artwork, please e-mail me.... I would certainly appreciate it, and I know the kids will as well. Thanks.


----------



## theheater (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks Lew (The_Traveler) for donating the 1st 11x14.  I truly appreciate it.  I would like a quick profile on each photographer who donates something, as I would like it posted next to each peice of work, that way you get a little exposure out of it as well.  Thanks.

Please keep them comming!


----------



## xfloggingkylex (Feb 27, 2007)

I'd be willing to donate any of my pictures, but I dont have the money right now to print/frame and send them to you.  Is there a possibility I could send you full res files for you to print and use?  Let me know and I'll send you some webres samples to browse through.


----------



## EBphotography (Feb 27, 2007)

I would be willing to donate as well, could you PM the details as to what you want (Framed, matted, digital file, etc.) as well as the address I can send it to?


----------



## theheater (Feb 27, 2007)

Just to add to this post, I don't expect anyone here to frame, and or mount their photos.  All I am really asking for is a Hi-Res. digital file, and your permission to sell the photo at an auction/gallery evening to benefit the Childrens Hospital here in Halifax.  

xfloggingkylex - I would really appreciate anything you can contribute.  I as I said in the previous paragraph, I couldn't expect you or anyone else here to frame them and send them to me.  Your Hi-Res file and your permission to auction the photo off is all I can ask, and we would be extremely greatful for that.  Please send me the samples, and I would be happy to pick one, unless you have some favorites you prefer to have in.  Let me know.  Thanks again.


----------



## xfloggingkylex (Feb 27, 2007)

Great, I'm gathering some samples now. Is your hotmail account the email you prefer to use? What is the max transfer size on hotmail, because I dont think it is large enough to receive a full res picture

EDIT:  I emailed you a link to a webshots gallery so you can browse some of my shots.  Pick as many as you'd like.


----------



## Majik Imaje (Feb 27, 2007)

.........."ask and you SHALL receive.

You can have ALL of my images, anything you want.

I will donate a huge amount and I know you will make Lots of money!

just in postcards and small notecards.. PULL the photos off the link "high in the arctic eskimo under general galleries.

if you need "higher" res images. I will provide what you need/want.

it is always better.. .. to give.. .. than to receive!  I believe THAT will ALL my heart...  (what's left of it)


----------



## RMThompson (Feb 28, 2007)

theheater said:


> Just to add to this post, I don't expect anyone here to frame, and or mount their photos. All I am really asking for is a Hi-Res. digital file, and your permission to sell the photo at an auction/gallery evening to benefit the Childrens Hospital here in Halifax.
> 
> xfloggingkylex - I would really appreciate anything you can contribute. I as I said in the previous paragraph, I couldn't expect you or anyone else here to frame them and send them to me. Your Hi-Res file and your permission to auction the photo off is all I can ask, and we would be extremely greatful for that. Please send me the samples, and I would be happy to pick one, unless you have some favorites you prefer to have in. Let me know. Thanks again.


 
Please feel free to go though my flickr

www.flickr.com/photos/rmthompson and ask me for anything you'd like. I don't have very hi-res on some of them, so perhaps a montage of 8x10's or smallers would be better for mine instead of the larger size prints. 

Let me know what you like and email me back here: rmthompson@tampabay.rr.com with the names of them, and I will see what I can do.

Be warned, my pics on there range from portraits and semi-nudes you won't likely need to nature and abstract shots... have at it!


----------



## markc (Feb 28, 2007)

I hate to do this, but do you have anything you can show us relating to this show/auction? There are a lot of scams out there. I just want to be sure that this will actually benefit the kids.


----------



## theheater (Feb 28, 2007)

Thanks to everyone who has or plans on donating photos...  I certainly appreciate it.  

In regards to your question markc I have no problem with it.  In fact its probably a smart question.  At this point, the show is in the makings, so a flyer has not been created yet, as no set date has been made until I can finalize a location.  However I have been in touch with quite a few people to donate work.  I am also attempting to get companies to donate framing and matting, etc.  I will be documenting all this on here, so those of you who have donated items can see them displayed, etc.  I am also attempting to get some funding from the company I work for to take care of some of the expenses.  All of the proceeds will be going here: http://www.iwk.nshealth.ca/index.cfm?objectid=B2B9F409-D291-878D-1A6F8F89710FDC83

I can post contact info if necessary, so people can verify if they would like.  I am truly just helping a good cause, while also having fun with a hobby I love.  I"ll keep everyone posted, and anyone else that would like to donate photos, please post here.  Thanks.


----------



## Flash Harry (Mar 1, 2007)

I'll send one if you can let me have your email address,my original post seems to have vanished and I havent a clue how to reply to the PM.
You can leave another pm with your email if you like and I'll see what I've got in my files.


----------



## hovis (Mar 1, 2007)

Have a look at my flickr album - http://www.flickr.com/photos/66499742@N00/

And my gallery on this site - if you see anything you fancy, let m know and I'll happily send you a high res version.


----------



## xfloggingkylex (Mar 1, 2007)

I emailed you a webshots gallery, still waiting to hear back.


----------



## Olympus8MP (Mar 1, 2007)

You are free to anything on Here Just gimme an e-mail to spwelton@student.ysu.edu for high-res files.


----------



## neea (Mar 1, 2007)

markc said:


> I hate to do this, but do you have anything you can show us relating to this show/auction? There are a lot of scams out there. I just want to be sure that this will actually benefit the kids.



Thank you. I didn't wanna be the first to say this  

I'll go through my pictures and upload them into my photobucket in a day or two.

Any size requirments? 4x6, 8x10, bigger.. smaller?
300 dpi good?


----------



## wesd (Mar 2, 2007)

Hellow
I really want to donate some of my work, and i also sent a e-mail to my mother who is also a photographer.  Im sure she would give her support as well.
  The thing is I really dont feel comfortable sending high res files from my work, but I would be very interested in sending a matted, or matted and framed picture to an actual address.  Its not that I dont belive that your intentions are good, but this is my work and i need to cmoa.
  I would like so send an enlargment of "Walkways" from my web site.  It will be matted, and or framed depending on shipping/mailing costs from newhampshire/nh.  The link is below, and its the last picture in the frmed section.
Wes
Wes


----------



## theheater (Mar 2, 2007)

WesD - I would love a physical photo from you and framed would be excellent.  I checked out your site, there are some very excellent shots, I will PM you my mailing address within the week.  I completely understand being protective of your work, as I am that way as well.  

neea - I would certainly appreciate your help, and although I love to pick the artwork, I don't want everything to be my taste, as peoples opinions vary greatly.  I would love it if you could pick your favorite and let me know, and we can arrange to e-mail, OR mail it to me.

Olympus8MP - I haven't had a chance to check out your link yet, as this has been taking up alot of my time, but I will, and as I said I am greatful to get any work, as I mentioned above, I know people are protective and sometimes very obsessive about it.  Thanks.

xfloggingkylex - Sorry, I haven't had a chance to get back to you yet, but I did get your e-mail, and I did view your work.  I really like the shot of the tractor you have on there, if you can donate that, I would appreciate it.  I can certainly let you know what kind of interest it developed, and I will actually e-mail everyone who contributes the amount raised for the IWK, and of course some photos of the art being displayed.

Hovis- I really enjoyed looking at your Flickr account, there is some excellent stuff there, can you please pick the items out that you prefer to have displayed, and donate those, as mentioned above I love the idea of having a show with many tastes, and dynamics.

Flash Harry - My e-mail address is ilookhotinspandex@hotmail.com and if anyone wants to discuss anything to greater detail please add me to their MSN and we can chat further about it.

markc - I know I addressed your comment earlier, but just to re-state that at this point I am planning everything, until I send out the final word I am trying not to have anyone send me anything until my location for the show has been solidified.  At that point, I will post all of the details, such as the date, time, etc.  And of course if anyone is in Halifax they would be graciously accepted at the front doors of the show.

RMThompson - Great shots, I would love to have some of them at the show, again I will PM you with all the details once I iron them out myself.  Thanks for your contribution.

Majik Imaje - I love the idea of having photos from so many different locations, thanks very much.  I will touch base with you as well once I get the details to confirm everything.  Thanks again for your help!

EBphotography - I know I stated that it wasn't necessary to send me a physical photo, and especially a framed one, but if that is a contribution you are willing to make, I would certainly take you up on it.  If so, I will send you my physical address, but again I want to wait until the date and location is solid.  Can I get back to you, as I would love to take advantage of your generous nature, and I know the IWK would appreciate all of the help offered.  Thanks.

*Just to let everyone know, I am certainly overwhelmed by each persons contributions, I welcome as many as I can get, and as I said before I actually take possesion of any of them, I would want to ensure the location, date, and time have been secured.  Please keep the donations comming, as the IWK does alot of great work for the families here on the East Coast of Canada, and I love the idea of giving this back to the hospital.  Thanks Everyone. :hug:: *


----------



## DSLR noob (Mar 2, 2007)

I am such a beginner that my photos shouldn't even be considered but I'd feel bad if I didn't offer. Here are some photos I've taken.

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=71323


----------



## EBphotography (Mar 2, 2007)

Keep us updated with a date and details, and I'll gladly send you a photo. 

Eric.


----------



## Flash Harry (Mar 3, 2007)

Hi Ice sent one to the hotmail address,hi res 280 ppi, you should be able to resize this if you wish. I had trouble with the other address so thats why its taken so long, good luck with the project.


----------



## xfloggingkylex (Mar 4, 2007)

The tractor picture can certainly be donated.  Once you solidify this auction and things are a definite go I'll email you a high res version.


----------



## Muse (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi,
I am very new to this forum and come from the capital region of Canada. 
I'd like to donate, but first any thing in particular you'd like?

Please contact me on my email and I will be happy to donate to your cause!
mariefrancephotographie@videotron.ca


----------



## RMThompson (Mar 5, 2007)

theheater said:


> RMThompson - Great shots, I would love to have some of them at the show, again I will PM you with all the details once I iron them out myself. Thanks for your contribution.
> 
> *Just to let everyone know, I am certainly overwhelmed by each persons contributions, I welcome as many as I can get, and as I said before I actually take possesion of any of them, I would want to ensure the location, date, and time have been secured. Please keep the donations comming, as the IWK does alot of great work for the families here on the East Coast of Canada, and I love the idea of giving this back to the hospital. Thanks Everyone. :hug:: *


 
Man, I am happy to donate. Please let me know which you'd be interested, as some might take some time to get high-res... 

I'd be interested to see if any of my prints actually sell.


----------



## xfloggingkylex (Mar 5, 2007)

RMThompson said:


> Man, I am happy to donate. Please let me know which you'd be interested, as some might take some time to get high-res...
> 
> *I'd be interested to see if any of my prints actually sell*.


 
that is why I REALLY want to do this.


----------



## MikeR (Mar 5, 2007)

Please email me with an address so I can send an 8x10 mounted photo.
It can be viewed here:  http://mikerubinphoto.com/Images.php
It is the "1832 Greek Methodist Church"


----------



## RMThompson (Mar 5, 2007)

xfloggingkylex said:


> that is why I REALLY want to do this.


 
Validation, in the form of money changing hands, can be a powerful uplifter... but if my pictures don't sell, I'll know I tried.

In fact, I live in St Pete, if you can think of any shot youd LIKE me to TAKE to donate, I can do that as well!


----------



## Puscas (Mar 6, 2007)

sure, I'll donate a picture too. Keep us updated! And good luck with your work.









pascal


----------



## doenoe (Mar 6, 2007)

ill donate too. Im gonna look for some pics right now and send them to you.


----------



## theheater (Mar 7, 2007)

Just to let everyone know, I have been in talks with the IWK, and they should have a letter to me soon recognizing my efforts as legit, and that they are aware and endorsing it.  I will also be setting up a website soon that will allow those of you who want to donate digital pics can upload them there, and those that want to send framed physical copies I will send you my physical address.  Again, I appreciate all of this, and I will keep posting updates as they come.  Please ensure if you know other photographers that are interested please direct them here.


----------



## zioneffect564 (Mar 8, 2007)

I dont have much but i'll send you some because im always in for helping a good cause


----------



## theheater (Mar 9, 2007)

All hi-resolution photos can now be e-mailed to me at:

andyquinlan@quinlanphotographic.com

Thanks everyone, and I will ensure everyone stays up to date, and I will be constantly posting in this thread as usual in order to answer any questions or concerns.  Thanks.


----------



## EBphotography (Mar 9, 2007)

I'll gather the files and send them to you when I get home.


----------



## xfloggingkylex (Mar 9, 2007)

theheater said:


> All hi-resolution photos can now be e-mailed to me at:
> 
> andyquinlan@quinlanphotographic.com
> 
> Thanks everyone, and I will ensure everyone stays up to date, and I will be constantly posting in this thread as usual in order to answer any questions or concerns. Thanks.


 
I'd rather wait until there is proof that this is legit.  Not that I dont trust you are doing this for good, but I'd rather be safe than sorry.


----------



## Ripnowell45 (Mar 9, 2007)

I dont know what exactly you are looking for because I am still a beginner but if you see something on here you are more than welcome to it.   http://s126.photobucket.com/albums/p102/Ripnowell45/?start=0
Let me know and I will send the Hi-res


----------



## theheater (Mar 9, 2007)

> I'd rather wait until there is proof that this is legit. Not that I dont trust you are doing this for good, but I'd rather be safe than sorry.


 
This is no problem, I should have a letter of endorsement this weekend, or Monday, so I'll scan that and post it here once I have it...  if anyone wants to wait till then, that is okay with me, or you can begin sending them to the following address, either way will be great, as this is for a good cause, and any help I can get is appreciated.  Thanks.

andyquinlan@quinlanphotographic.com


----------



## xfloggingkylex (Mar 11, 2007)

great!  I mean no personal offence, I'd just rather be safe than sorry.

For the digital pictures, are you looking for just straight pictures, or do you want them to have boarders and the artists name on it?  I have an edited version of the tractor you mentioned wanting that has a black boarder and it has "Kyle Fullmer © 2007" in the bottom corner of the boarder.  I have never printed an image so Im not sure if that is something you want, or will the frame cover that?  sorry, this is just new territory to me.


----------



## enne (Mar 11, 2007)

i emailed you :]


----------



## theheater (Mar 16, 2007)

Today I officially got the go ahead from the IWK to begin organizing, and accumulating art for the gallery show/silent auction. Please begin to e-mail or send them asap. Here is a copy of the letter of reference from the IWK. Any questions, please contact me at andyquinlan@quinlanphotographic.com. Thanks.


----------



## oldnavy170 (Mar 16, 2007)

Mmmm, this does sound like a good idea.


----------



## EBphotography (Mar 16, 2007)

Thank you for posting that letter! I will email them tonight and if not, tomorrow morning.


----------



## xfloggingkylex (Mar 16, 2007)

thats good enough for me.  Now could someone answer my question about the boarder on the picture?  should I remove the boarder for the email so you can print the picture only or should I leave the boarder on?  Either way I'd like a small copyright with my name in it, and currently it is in the boarder.  How does this work with printing?


----------



## EBphotography (Mar 16, 2007)

I left the border in it with my name and the year.


----------



## darich (Mar 17, 2007)

heater

Feel free to browse my site and pick any images you wish from it. I'll happily donate a photo or few aswell! 
Like a few others, i'd be really keen to see if my image(s) actually sell!!

If there are any you choose then i'll email you the high res jpeg and a couple of lines about the photo and me.

Please also let me know how large you want to print any of my images so i can send you an appropriate size image - i'd hate to send you a 2400 x 1800 but you want to print it larger!!

Hear from you soon
Cheers
David


----------



## theusher (Mar 17, 2007)

Any picture you like off my Flickr site. Let me know which one and I will send you the largest version I have of it. I'm more than happy to help a good cause if I could.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/theusher/


----------



## theheater (Mar 25, 2007)

Bump... still need more.

If anyone has volunteered images, and I have not gotten back to them, please e-mail me at andyquinlan@quinlanphotographic.com as your request has fallen through the cracks.  Thanks.


----------



## benjikan (Mar 25, 2007)

theheater said:


> I am currently planning a gallery show in Halifax, NS. Canada. I am trying to have some photographers, painters, etc. donate some of their work in order to sell it during a gallery show to benefit a childrens hospital here in Halifax called the IWK. The kids will also be contributing art work which will also be displayed and sold through a silent auction. ALL OF THE MONEY WILL BE DONATED TO THE HOSPITAL. If anyone would like to donate a photo, or peice of artwork, please e-mail me.... I would certainly appreciate it, and I know the kids will as well. Thanks.



Just go to this site and choose an image. Drag on to your desktop and send to me for reference. E-Mail the address and I will post a High Def image to you that can be blown up to at least 1 meter.  Please use once only...

http://anashcreation.com/thenashgallery/BenjaminKanarek

Ben


----------



## xfloggingkylex (Mar 25, 2007)

sent 2 images.


----------



## WTF? (Mar 28, 2007)

well, im not professional photographer, but some of my photos are semi-decent and could make a profit

http://s179.photobucket.com/albums/w284/benknowsbest/
have a browse, if you dont like any then dont use any....bleh.


----------



## xfloggingkylex (Apr 1, 2007)

Still no response indicating you got my photos.


----------



## OttawaPhotog (Apr 1, 2007)

Just curious when the last date for submission would be and when is the auction taking place?


----------



## Funky (Apr 1, 2007)

i was going to help but he hasnt said anything in a while.


----------



## MikeR (Apr 4, 2007)

Since Andy has not responded lately, I sent an email to the Charity.
Here is the response with the scheduled date and location. Attend if you can.  


Hi Mike,

Andy Quinland, owner of Quinlan Photographic, has approached the 
foundation to do an art show with proceeds doing to the IWK Health Center. *A *
*Night of Art is scheduled for June 1st & 2nd and will be held at the *
*Eye Level Gallery in Halifax, NS. *

If you have any other questions, please do not hesitate to give me a 
call.

Thank you for your support.

Trena Crewe

Trena Crewe
Development & Stewardship Officer
IWK Health Centre Foundation
(902) 470-7813
trena.crewe@iwk.nshealth.ca 

Mailing address:

PO Box 9700
Halifax, NS
B3K 6R8


----------



## BabyBlue (Apr 10, 2007)

That is a good idea. Good luck! 




_________________________
Rick
Find Parts and Accessories for your KTM Motorcycle


----------



## xfloggingkylex (Apr 10, 2007)

Still have nothing from the heater letting me know that he got my photos.  Starting to regret this decision


----------



## Funky (Apr 10, 2007)

he ran off with them!!!.... that would suck. dont think about anything i say..im pesamistic


----------



## RMThompson (Apr 10, 2007)

xfloggingkylex said:


> Still have nothing from the heater letting me know that he got my photos. Starting to regret this decision


 

Hmm... he emailed me up until the point I have him the high res files.

Nothing since.

Crap.


----------



## Funky (Apr 10, 2007)

well think of it this way, if anyones selling your photos without your concent you can sue the crap out of them. the only thing this guys going to get out of these are art for his wall. unless he puts them in a gallery..i really hope you guys dont get screwed.


----------



## MikeR (Apr 10, 2007)

If it was a scam, It also hurt the charity. I'm glad I sent a print rather than a file. I sent him an email suggesting that he get back here.


----------



## xfloggingkylex (Apr 10, 2007)

RMThompson said:


> Hmm... he emailed me up until the point I have him the high res files.
> 
> Nothing since.
> 
> Crap.


 
yeah, he even responded after I posted the first time saying that I sent something and wanted him to let me know if he got it.  Guess he just ignored it.

And Funky, that would be awesome but the chances of me seeing him selling any of my works would be very slim, giving the geographical distance.  If it gets to the point where I think its a total scam I'll post the pics up that I sent him so everyone can keep a lookout.

I am really hoping this is just carelessness and not some sort of scam, because really, like mike said, it hurts the charity.  No one is going to donate to a shady character.


----------



## neea (Apr 11, 2007)

Err. I'm starting to be glad that I haven't heard from him in a while.
He had decided on which pic he wanted of mine and I told him to let me know what size he wanted. Never heard back.
I think maybe tomorrow I will phone the number that MikeR got from them.
Perhaps they know something. 
Maybe everythings still a go at that end and we've all been left in the dark.

Or maybe he had a family emergency or something. Ya never know.
If I remember I will call tomorrow (i like talking to real people instead of emailing anonymously about this kinda stuff).

I'll keep ya all posted if I call.


----------



## xfloggingkylex (Apr 11, 2007)

Thanks, I am trying to keep an open mind about this and give him the benifit of the doubt, it is very possible that something came up.


----------



## Olympus8MP (Apr 11, 2007)

I didn't send any pics. I offered anything from the low-res stuff on my site, but high-res only at request. Maybe this was a good move?


----------



## Paul Ron (Apr 11, 2007)

I have a friend that lives in NS and works in the Halifax hospital. I e-mailed her to check this fellow out. I haven't heard anything yet but she may have changed her e-mail address and never got my message. 

Anyway did anyone get this fellows snail mail address and/or phone number? And yes call the Hospital to see if this is a hoax. 

If I get any news I will psot it as soon as I get it.


----------



## theheater (Apr 11, 2007)

Not sure really what to say at this point...  I didn't quite realize that negative info was being posted on here until Mike Rubin e-mailed me.  Thanks again Mike.  I am still planning on setting this up, however please keep in mind that setting up an event like this and taking care of the expenses myself is not the easiest, nor is it an overnight planning session.  Please keep in mind that your donations, and your help is appreciated, but unfortunately I have been heavy into developing my website, and I have a full time job that does not involve photography (unfortunately).  For those of you that have donated work and are no longer interested, please make me aware of this, and I will remove your work from the show.  Those of you that are interested, please continue to e-mail me.  I will make you aware that at this time, the tentative date for the show is the beginning of June, but it may be postponed to ensure I get enough peices of work, and that I of course can have the artwork I do have framed and presented the way it should be.  If I have responded to you, it is because I got your e-mail, if I did not respond to you, your e-mail most likely fell through the cracks, and I of course appologize.  Anyhow, thats all I can really say at this point.... I am trying my hardest to create a beautiful art show using my own funds to benefit the artists, and of course the charity.


----------



## theheater (Apr 11, 2007)

Also, I may not check here everyday... but please add me to your MSN if you would like...  the hotmail account is ilookhotinspandex@hotmail.com


----------



## xfloggingkylex (Apr 11, 2007)

theheater said:


> Not sure really what to say at this point... I didn't quite realize that negative info was being posted on here until Mike Rubin e-mailed me. Thanks again Mike. I am still planning on setting this up, however please keep in mind that setting up an event like this and taking care of the expenses myself is not the easiest, nor is it an overnight planning session. Please keep in mind that your donations, and your help is appreciated, but unfortunately I have been heavy into developing my website, and I have a full time job that does not involve photography (unfortunately). For those of you that have donated work and are no longer interested, please make me aware of this, and I will remove your work from the show. Those of you that are interested, please continue to e-mail me. I will make you aware that at this time, the tentative date for the show is the beginning of June, but it may be postponed to ensure I get enough peices of work, and that I of course can have the artwork I do have framed and presented the way it should be. If I have responded to you, it is because I got your e-mail, if I did not respond to you, your e-mail most likely fell through the cracks, and I of course appologize. Anyhow, thats all I can really say at this point.... I am trying my hardest to create a beautiful art show using my own funds to benefit the artists, and of course the charity.


 
It's no problem, I understand that these things dont happen at the blink of an eye, but people were skeptical from the start.  Still, I wanted to help so I sent an email and asked multiple times in this thread about getting a response yet never got one, so you can see where things start to look a little sketchy I am sure.

Since you have in fact returned, and I have not gotten a confirmation email I am going to assume that it fell through the cracks and resend it.

There's no bad blood here, we are all just trying to be cautious about our work and while you are busy, we were just hoping you'd take a minute to stop in here.


----------



## Olympus8MP (Apr 11, 2007)

My offer still stands. You can have any of the photos from my site ( http://wdimaging.zenfolio.com ). Just PM me or e-mail me at spwelton@student.ysu.edu for full-res. (There are some new ones on there now. Some nice ones in the nature and wildlife section, if I do say so myself )

I think the negativity comes from the habit of being skeptical and cautious when using the internet, something most people have learned from day one.


----------



## BoblyBill (Apr 12, 2007)

I'd be happy give some works to this event!


----------



## theheater (Apr 12, 2007)

All e-mails at this point should be responded too.  I have gotten alot of e-mails appologizing for some negative assumptions made throughout this last page of posts.  Please keep in mind, I certainly understand your concerns.  I will be trying to post here every few days, even if it is just a matter of saying there is nothing new to update.  I truly want a great event, and I want to get everyones work out for viewing.  If you have further concerns please let me know.  I would be happy for you to add me to MSN and talk further with me.


----------



## theheater (Apr 15, 2007)

At this point, I wanted to quickly post to let everyone know that the updates are limited at this point.  I am mainly waiting for pictures to trickle in now, and will begin printing those that I have.  I did however want to say that I got Mike Ruebins and it is amazing.  Thanks.


----------



## MikeR (Apr 15, 2007)

theheater said:


> At this point, I wanted to quickly post to let everyone know that the updates are limited at this point. I am mainly waiting for pictures to trickle in now, and will begin printing those that I have. I did however want to say that I got Mike Ruebins and it is amazing. Thanks.


I'm glad you received it, It took the mail longer than expected.


----------



## xfloggingkylex (Apr 15, 2007)

MikeR said:


> I'm glad you received it, It took the mail longer than expected.


 
Mike, any chance you can post the pic up here so we can all enjoy?

Also I just wanted to say that Andy (theheater) has been doing a great job since he posted of letting me know whats going on.  Anyone who is hesitant fear not, now that we have the communication cleared up everything is going perfectly.


----------



## MikeR (Apr 15, 2007)

xfloggingkylex said:


> Mike, any chance you can post the pic up here so we can all enjoy?
> 
> For some reason I am not allowed to post attachements  but here is a link to it.
> 
> http://www.betterphoto.com/gallery/big.asp?photoID=963516&catID=&style=&rowNumber=1&memberID=89710


----------



## xfloggingkylex (Apr 15, 2007)

MikeR said:


> xfloggingkylex said:
> 
> 
> > Mike, any chance you can post the pic up here so we can all enjoy?
> ...


----------



## MikeR (Apr 16, 2007)

xfloggingkylex said:


> MikeR said:
> 
> 
> > very, very cool
> ...


----------



## theheater (Apr 16, 2007)

It looks even better printed... Thanks again for the photo and the vote of confidence.  I know in this day and age it is hard to trust...


----------



## xfloggingkylex (Apr 16, 2007)

MikeR said:


> xfloggingkylex said:
> 
> 
> > I'll try
> ...


----------



## MikeR (Apr 16, 2007)

Still not working, Any other suggestions?


----------



## xfloggingkylex (Apr 16, 2007)

oh, you cant right click to get just the link to the picture to show up, so that may be a problem.  The image tags turn the  link for any direct picture into an embeded picture in the webpage, so for sites like photobucket it works great, and without the IMG tags it is just a link that brings up a lone picture.

With the site you are using you may not be able to do that type of imbedding.
http://www.betterphoto.com/gallery/big.asp?photoID=963516&catID=&style=&rowNumber=1&m emberID=89710


----------



## theheater (Apr 29, 2007)

I just wanted to post a quick update to let everyone know where the event is currently at in the planning stages.  My biggest concern at this point is with the amount of material that I have received being farily minimal... I am new to the planning of gallery shows, but I would certainly like more pieces.  Here is a quick run down as to the donations I have received so far that will be used, if for some reason your name is not on this list the quality of print may have been an issue.  Please contact me and I will explain further:

Josh Smith (3 hi-res photos, sent via e-mail)
Ryan Thompson (3 hi-res photos, sent via e-mail)
Kyle Fulmer (2 hi-res photos, sent via e-mail)
Heather Watts (1 hi-res photo, sent via e-mail)
Michael Rubin (1 photo mounted on mattboard 8x10)
Hunter Begoon (2 hi-res photos, sent via e-mail)
Oleg Yefimov (3 hi-res photos, sent via e-mail)
Esther Walker (1 11x14 print of oil painting)
Francesca (2 11x14 photos)
Andy Quinlan (3 11x14 photos mounted on mattboard)

So, this is where I am at so far...  Alot of people who had promised donations are falling through, so if you are one of those people please help me and a charity out.  Thanks.


----------



## darich (Apr 29, 2007)

Heater

Please send me a pm with your email.
I've offered a couple of times to send you images but you haven't chosen any.

I'll pick 2 or 3 and send them on when i get your email address.

Cheers!


----------



## woodsac (Apr 29, 2007)

You asked me about this a long time ago. Probably even before this thread was started. I've been soooo busy I completely dropped the ball. Sorry my friend.

If you're still interested, let me know. I'll pick 2 shots (the one you requested and one other...still your choice though) and have them printed and mailed as soon as I can.


----------



## JDP (Apr 30, 2007)

Still need more? Send me a PM and I'll get you some images - love to find out what they sell for heheh


----------



## darich (May 4, 2007)

I've sent 3 images but not heard anything.
Fingers crossed that it all works out!!!


----------



## Olympus8MP (May 4, 2007)

My offer is still open. Just PM me and let me know if theres anyting on my website here that you want. I'm also kinda curious about if they would sell.

Sean


----------



## alexecho (May 4, 2007)

I'll email you a couple of hi-res images. Just let me know if they sell. Or even if they're good enough to get printed to see IF they sell!


----------



## MikeR (May 4, 2007)

darich said:


> I've sent 3 images but not heard anything.
> Fingers crossed that it all works out!!!


 
He has emailed me with updates. I think he realizes it is a good thing he wants to do but that it is time consuming and costly. If people send prints to him, he will not have to print them and he won't have to cover the entire cost himself. I sent him an 8x10 print mounted on matboard. My cost including shipping was about $6USD.

Also, if you send a prnt there is less likelyhood that the image will be stolen for commercial use, As a file could be.


----------



## darich (May 5, 2007)

MikeR said:


> He has emailed me with updates. I think he realizes it is a good thing he wants to do but that it is time consuming and costly. If people send prints to him, he will not have to print them and he won't have to cover the entire cost himself. I sent him an 8x10 print mounted on matboard. My cost including shipping was about $6USD.
> 
> Also, if you send a prnt there is less likelyhood that the image will be stolen for commercial use, As a file could be.



I realise there is a lot of work involved and i wasn;t expecting an instant reply. I have sent 2 offers of images inviting Andy to choose a couple from my site. All i received was a "send me the link again".
After reading other people's posts i took the bull by the horns and emailed him 3 images so he wouldn't need to trawl my site.

I realise what you're saying about getting prints and them not being stolen but i email Andy images, he prints them and deletes the files i sent then there's very little, if any, chance they could be stolen/used.
There's no more risk in Andy printing than there is, with me printing, unless Andy is careless with the original images.

I've no reason to believe Andy will be careless so that's why i sent the originals.

I'm sure it'll work out fine!
:thumbup:


----------



## theheater (May 5, 2007)

darich said:


> I realise there is a lot of work involved and i wasn;t expecting an instant reply. I have sent 2 offers of images inviting Andy to choose a couple from my site. All i received was a "send me the link again".
> After reading other people's posts i took the bull by the horns and emailed him 3 images so he wouldn't need to trawl my site.
> 
> I realise what you're saying about getting prints and them not being stolen but i email Andy images, he prints them and deletes the files i sent then there's very little, if any, chance they could be stolen/used.
> ...


 
Darich,

I actually did e-mail you back... I definately want to use your photos in the show, they are absolutely stunning. I did get your photos. Thanks again!!!

Zoe,

I received your photos, and will be using at least one of them... I e-mailed you back though, I will keep you updated.

Sean,

Please pick your favorites...  I began choosing at first, and found the show taking on a slight urban, dark feel...  personally thats where my interest lies, so I have been asking photograpghers to send me their favorites, and I take my personality out of the show, as I want a really good range!  Please e-mail me them, and I will definately incorporate them.


----------



## darich (May 6, 2007)

theheater said:


> Darich,
> 
> I actually did e-mail you back... I definately want to use your photos in the show, they are absolutely stunning. I did get your photos. Thanks again!!!




Thanks Andy.
I didn't get your email but as long as you got them, that's the main thing.
I think I and a few others would be interested to know a couple of things after the show.
first - did my images sell?
second - how much for?

We'd be keen to find out what the general public think of our work.

glad you got them ok.

cheers
David


----------



## Olympus8MP (May 7, 2007)

I sent an E-Mail with 4 hi-res photos included. PM me if you recieved it. I had some trouble with filesizes on the university e-mail system.


----------



## DeepSpring (May 7, 2007)

darich said:


> first - did my images sell?
> second - how much for?




I think everyone would be interested in knowing that. Also like I mentioned a while back if it would be possible to snap a photo of our pictures hanging.


----------



## RMThompson (Jul 17, 2007)

I suppose this never happened?


----------



## DeepSpring (Jul 17, 2007)

I was just thinking about this the other day. I'm glad you bumped it up.


----------



## darich (Jul 18, 2007)

Yeah....i had forgotten too.
Interested to know about this.


----------



## RMThompson (Jul 24, 2007)

UPDATE:

I called Andy Quinlands home phone last week and a woman answered, I left a message and she said he would call back.

Never did.

Today I left a message on THEIR voicemail and also the voicemail to the woman from the health center to see if the event went off.

I will let you all know.


----------



## theheater (Jul 25, 2007)

Hey Guys,

I have been attempting to complete the show, problem is I can't get anyone to frame the photos for a decent price.  I will continue calling around.  I have all the right intentions, but if anyone wants to e-mail me or call me to let me know they no longer want their photos used for the show, its not a problem.  I will ensure people know if and the amount they sell for when it happens.  If worse comes to worse, I will put them in inexpensive clip frames, but I really wanted to do it right...  I have no problems with mailing back the 2 photos mailed to me, or deleting the 10 or so photos e-mailed to me.  I really want to do this show, but I also want to do it right, and I do work a full time job, and my photography hobby is now getting booked up as well.  So, I am extremely busy.  Again, my intentions are great, I just need to get some people to frame them cheaply, otherwise they'll be no money to donate.   Any ideas?


----------



## theheater (Jul 25, 2007)

P.S. The woman is my wife... and Ryan I'll give you a shout in a few minutes.


----------



## WDodd (Jul 25, 2007)

theheater said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I have been attempting to complete the show, problem is I can't get anyone to frame the photos for a decent price.  I will continue calling around.  I have all the right intentions, but if anyone wants to e-mail me or call me to let me know they no longer want their photos used for the show, its not a problem.  I will ensure people know if and the amount they sell for when it happens.  If worse comes to worse, I will put them in inexpensive clip frames, but I really wanted to do it right...  I have no problems with mailing back the 2 photos mailed to me, or deleting the 10 or so photos e-mailed to me.  I really want to do this show, but I also want to do it right, and I do work a full time job, and my photography hobby is now getting booked up as well.  So, I am extremely busy.  Again, my intentions are great, I just need to get some people to frame them cheaply, otherwise they'll be no money to donate.   Any ideas?



Why not frame them yourself? The individual frame pieces can be had at any craft place and then you just need a bulk supply of matting backing and glass and it can be done for pretty cheaply.


----------



## RMThompson (Jul 26, 2007)

theheater said:


> P.S. The woman is my wife... and Ryan I'll give you a shout in a few minutes.


 
lol Got your message.

I personally dont have a problem with it, just, you know, keep us in the loop! I was under the impression that your showing was part of a much larger art show, and the date was in stone.


----------



## darich (Aug 21, 2007)

Thought I'd bump this.
Any developments?


----------

